# Small Mill?



## LuisG (Sep 13, 2012)

Hi guys!

Does anyone have an idea on how to make a small/cheap mill without a bandsaw? I want to cut 12" to 18" diameter logs.

I once saw an inverted "ski" kinda jig that makes the chainsaw roll on a guide, is there any other easiest/fastest/cheaper way?'

Any toughts or ideas are really appreciated!


----------



## TRBaker (Jul 5, 2012)

bandsaws and chainsaws are the normal, however if you can find a 48" circular saw blade you could do it too.


----------



## stanley90150m (Sep 20, 2012)

had a 54" 'heaps' mill in b.c. back in the 60s ... powered with a dodge 'firedome'.

depending on how many logs / b.f. ... you could actually use a 'sawzall' with a long aggressive blade. 2 man saws will go through lots of wood very quickly. a large bow saw with the blade set at 90 degrees to the frame can do a lot of work.

incidentally, you can make a bow saw any size ... a simple custom frame mounted with the most aggressive bandsaw blade you can manage


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

How many logs do you plan on cutting? If you plan on going into business doing it, bandsaw mill would be the way to go. If you're just planning to cut a half dozen or so, chainsaw mill would be the way to go. However, a chainsaw cut will be considerably wider than a bandsaw's, so you'll be losing more wood; same if you go with a large circular blade. But if you're in the middle of the Alaskan wilderness say, a chainsaw mill would probably work out a lot better - be tons easier to get it in fo one thing.


----------



## argoknot (Dec 7, 2009)

How about something like this?

Granberg Chain Saw Mill, Model# G777 - product summary - Bing Shopping


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

LuisG said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Does anyone have an idea on how to make a small/cheap mill without a bandsaw? I want to cut 12" to 18" diameter logs.
> 
> ...


Alaskan Chainsaw Mill

...But add on a good chain saw if you don't already have one, a rip chain (instead of a cutting chain) and for what you have invested --> you could have bought a good used 14" band saw, 6" raiser block and a good resaw blade. I figure about $500-$600 each way. 

If you already had the chain saw... and want to build something, either the alaskan designs or a myriad of other designs by people on youtube. One of which--
DIY Alaskan Chainsaw Mill

Those designs assume you have metalworking and welding/fabrication skills, tools and equipment...


----------



## LuisG (Sep 13, 2012)

Hi guys, thanks for your replies. I plan to use the sawmill to cut logs occasionally and make furniture with them. Here in Mexico the mesquite logs are practically trown away but regarding furniture gets a high demand, but no company sold planed and treated boards.
John, I tought about that guide, but I need to buy at least a 50cc chainsaw (and they are way to expensive).

I was thinking more on a jig like this one 









Remove the guides on the floor and instead make a cart above on wheels, I can get an old lawn mower motor for $40 bucks and install 2 pulleys that can handle an inch thick bandsaw to get cleaner cuts (mesquite wood is only 8-10" diameter, chainsaw will be a great lost on wood).

Any toughts on this setup? Thanks Theo, Richard and Troy for your input!


----------



## LuisG (Sep 13, 2012)

Hi guys thanks for your input!

I want this mill to cut mesquite logs, here in Mexico they are practically thrown away.

Nobody sells sized boards of the wood and regarding furniture, ironically is a luxury wood. 

John and Mike, I tought about that setup but doesnt work for me, I dont have a chainsaw and they go around 400-500 bucks so that is not really an option.

I was thinking more on something like a cart on wheels that can move above the logs, I can get a lawn mower motor for $40-50 bucks, so I was thinking about installing a pulley on each side of the motor to run the 1 inch thick bandsaw.

So, the real question would be, what can I use as pulleys? If I go to ereplacementparts.com for replacement pulleys of a bandsaw I think they will be expensive.. Thanks Theo, Troy and Richard for your reply!

Luis


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Mike; Luis wants to be able to do up to 18" dia. logs...no way is he, or anyone else, going to be able to muscle an 18" log through a fixed bandsaw. 
The Granberg tool is inexpensive, even when you throw in the rip chain; not fast but effective.
Luis; for the effort involved, why not simply get someone with a portable bandsaw mill to cut your logs up for you? If you find a competent sawyer, he's worth every penny!


----------



## LuisG (Sep 13, 2012)

This is the third time I wrote a repply, for some reason my post cant be shown on the thread so sorry for taking so long to reply again.

Chainsaw mill is a bit to expensive, I need a $150-200 jig and $400-500 saw.. I was thinking more of a cart that can move above the log, I can install a 50 bucks landmower engine and a couple pulleys to move the bandsaw..

I want to mill small mesquite logs, here in Mexico are way to cheap ($3-5 bucks a 8-10" diameter and 8 foot long log) and you can not get ahold of sized boards, but ironically the mesquite wood is consider a luxury. I want to make countertops (mostly dining table and coffee table) joined with butterfly joints and planed with a X&Y router sled Im working on..

Thank you all for your input!
Luis


----------



## LuisG (Sep 13, 2012)

By the way, can someone help me on pointing me on the right direction on how to make, or where to buy the pulley to handle the 3/4-1" thick bandsaw?

I really dont know for certain how the bandsaw keeps in place


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

LuisG said:


> This is the third time I wrote a repply, for some reason my post cant be shown on the thread so sorry for taking so long to reply again.
> 
> Chainsaw mill is a bit to expensive, I need a $150-200 jig and $400-500 saw.. I was thinking more of a cart that can move above the log, I can install a 50 bucks landmower engine and a couple pulleys to move the bandsaw..
> 
> ...





LuisG said:


> By the way, can someone help me on pointing me on the right direction on how to make, or where to buy the pulley to handle the 3/4-1" thick bandsaw?
> 
> I really dont know for certain how the bandsaw keeps in place


So you want to build a band saw mill? Now I'm just brainstorming out loud...

Maybe if you looked at John Mathious'es homemade band saw (He sells the plans) which was first a vertical standup... which he then took his own design and converted it to a version for a bandsaw mill... Lots of videos and an article at www.woodgears.ca

Most mills you roll on rails, whether steel or wood, to keep it going straight and level over the work. Then all the operator has to to is push the saw forward. Larger mills also have a feed mechanism. Some are made portable by building all tha (including rails and the log table) on a trailer. I've seen that basic design on mini-mills to mills over 36' long. 

As the pic you posted, my concern would be that any imperfection in the floor is going to reflect in the cut. Next is that the operator besides needing to push forward, since the blade pulls to one direction, without rails would drift the saw to that side. The operator would have to compensate for that drift and try to keep the blade perpendicular to the log. I guess you could build a crude 2x frame to be inside to wheels and to keep that perpendicular to the log... But if you did that, would it be as much labor and materials to build rails?

You're looking to build a bandsaw mill for under that $500? Lets see. New they start at around $2000. Home made... Hmmm. I guess if you already had the materials- engine or motor, pulley, boat winch, steel, etc... Using wood for pulleys and frame? Real curious what you come up with.


----------



## LuisG (Sep 13, 2012)

MAFoElffen said:


> So you want to build a band saw mill?
> 
> Maybe look at John Mathious'es homemade band saw (He sells the plans) which was first a vertical standup... which he then took his own design and converted it to a version for a bandsaw mill... at Woodworking for engineers
> 
> ...


Hi Mike! Thanks for the input!

Actually, Im trying to make a cheaper bandsaw mill.. arround $200 bucks or less from scratch :dance3:

About the casters rolling on the floor, I might have to put OSB or MDF above the floor under the casters to roll smoothly.. with this concept I would only need the motor, pulleys, bearings and the steel frame.

Regarding cost's, the main one would be the motor and frame (about $50 each), I think I can make the pulleys (I really need thoughts on this of someone more qualified than me) out of plywood; I dont need the winch, since I thought on installing 1" stops or spacers on the vertical sides of the frame.

Edit: I have just found on the link you gave me (woodgears) how to build the pulleys out off plywood/mdf. Thanks Mike!


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

LuisG said:


> I was thinking more on a jig like this one


Hi Luis. I've often thought that if I was in Texas, or one of those states with lots of mes*uite (*the letter between the p and r on my keyboard doesn't type :laugh: ) that I'd get one of those bandsawmills and start cutting mes*uite into lumber and sawdust, for sale. Theres even a market for chips and sawdust for smoking meat and cooking. Amazing. Don't know what a top of the line model (operator sits instead of walking, hydraulics to hold and turn the log, etc.) would cost in Mexico, but I think they can be gotten for around $6-7000 USD here. Less luxuries, less cost, of course. 

However. There is always a however. I have seen articles, and plans (sometimes free) on homemade bandsaws, some of them for very, very, low cost. Like $1-200 low. Some of those used homemade wood pulleys, some junkyard pulleys, etc. So, if it was me, I'd check on-line fo 'homemade bandsaw mill', 'bandsaw mill plans', and similar. I'll try to remember to take a look when I get time, and if I can find anything I'll post it. 

Oh yeah, I understand too that a lot of people are sensitive to the wood/sawdust. If you make a mill and find out that's the case with you, just means hire someone to cut for you. We'll make you a rich man yet. :laugh:


----------

